# Anyone using regular motor oil?



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Non-synthetic. The 3000 mile stuff. Anyone? I know this is a board of enthusiests, so I would assume most of ya'll are using the OEM recommended full synthetic (or is it half/partial?). 

My gf puts regular motor oil in it because thats what a local shop said it takes. She goes by that oil meter on the display--which is meant for a synthetic oil. Drives me nuts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 2011 Cruze owners manual said that if you CANNOT find Dexos 1 oil you can use regular oil for a short period of time. The 2012 and 2013 manuals have nothing about this. All three manuals state that using non-Dexos 1 oil can void the warranty. I would swap out the dino-oil immediately and not go back to that shop - ever.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If there is an issue that could be blamed on using the wrong oil, the dealer will request proof of oil changes & probably make sure you were using a Dexos labeled oil(required). 

I pay the dealer $29.95 for Dexos synthetic blend oil change, why risk having to pay for repairs by using the wrong oil? Even with the synthetic dexos blend I would not go more than 6,000miles of 40% left on the OLM. I would probably change a full synthetic at 25% left or 8,000miles.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out if its cheaper to have a shop change the oil or DIY. I will push for full synthetic.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

xpeacemaker said:


> I'm trying to figure out if its cheaper to have a shop change the oil or DIY. I will push for full synthetic.


You can get a jug of Mobil 1 full synthetic at Walmart for like $26, not sure on current oil filter price but should be around $7-12. I pay the dealer $30 for a synthetic blend, you can do a full synthetic change for slightly more if you do it yourself. 

Can't imagine any oil change place is much under $25 for a regular oil change, probably like $75+ for full synthetic.


----------



## DevilsRule (Dec 23, 2012)

The manual states that you should use dexos 1 oil. Dexos 1 oil is at least a synthetic blend. Your local shop does not know what they are doing. Why would you use oil that is not recommended while under warranty? Please dont blame Chevy or domestic cars if you run into engine problems. Use a full synthetic like Mobil 1 that is dexos approved and follow the oil life monitor.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

DevilsRule said:


> The manual states that you should use dexos 1 oil. Dexos 1 oil is at least a synthetic blend. Your local shop does not know what they are doing. Why would you use oil that is not recommended while under warranty? Please dont blame Chevy or domestic cars if you run into engine problems. Use a full synthetic like Mobil 1 that is dexos approved and follow the oil life monitor.


I don't know if the oil used from that shop is dexos 1 oil. If it is, then you should bite your tongue on that last statement. I am not blaming anyone if I use the wrong oil--that is why I am posting here. 

Lastly -- this is my fiance's car, not mine. If I were to leave it up to her, she would not get an oil change til that oil meter falls below 10% (probably on whatever oil the shop puts in there). You have to understand that the majority of Cruze owners are likely not auto enthusiasts and have NO idea what is going on when they drop off their cars for any type of service. 

I'm trying to grab the bull by the horns and take control of the situation.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

If this is an LS model then there is less stress on the oil. If you have a Turbo model (LT, LTZ or ECO) you really need to make sure you are getting a Dexos1 rated oil. Either way if down the road you have any engine issues you should have proof of using the GM recommended Dexos1 oil.


----------



## DevilsRule (Dec 23, 2012)

I wasnt trying to be nasty. I know it was your girlfriends car. Your post did say regular oil.....so I thought it was conventional oil. Good luck.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, whatever is in there now, I am going to make sure I put a full synthetic in there next. Likely mobile 1.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm harder on my car than most, but the oil temps i'm seeing will kill the life of dino oil. 

I would highly recommend only full synthetic if you plan to follow the meter.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Local shop near my job is charing $60 for full synthetic by valvoline. DIY = $35 oil + $11 filter + $3.99 drain plug - 20% coupon = $44 + tax

but then I have to take time to DIY and discard oil. $15 premium might be worth it--even though I'm settling for Valvoline vs Mobile 1.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Valvoline is good oil. FWIW you can get the filters for $6 from rockauto.com if you plan to DIY often. Think i paid $18-20 or so for 3 shipped.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

xpeacemaker said:


> Local shop near my job is charing $60 for full synthetic by valvoline. DIY = $35 oil + $11 filter + $3.99 drain plug - 20% coupon = $44 + tax
> 
> but then I have to take time to DIY and discard oil. $15 premium might be worth it--even though I'm settling for Valvoline vs Mobile 1.


Valvoline does not carry the Dexos 1 rating, although Valvoline does claim to meet the standard.

Looking at about 10 - 15 oil changes over 100,000 miles compared to changing oil every 3,000 miles, I go with a Dexos 1 rated full synthetic. It's not worth the risk trying to save money on oil with this car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If it's a LS with the 1.8 liter engine, dino oil is acceptable. If it's the 1.4 turbocharged engine found in the LT/Eco/LTZ, don't use dino/regular motor oil. Period. The turbocharger will cook regular oil into sludge quickly. 

She really should change the oil at 25% on the oil life monitor. Those of us who are geeks about this stuff had our oil analyzed, and the consensus is that somewhere around 25% life remaining on the oil life system or about 7500 miles is the right time to change a full synthetic 5w-30 in the 1.4T. Shorten that up to 50%/5000 miles if using a dealer-supplied semi-synthetic oil. GM set the oil life monitor a little too optimistically, IMO. 

The 1.4T is not a engine that is forgiving of changing the oil whenever the light goes on. It needs the oil changed on schedule with the right oil.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> If it's a LS with the 1.8 liter engine, dino oil is acceptable. If it's the 1.4 turbocharged engine found in the LT/Eco/LTZ, don't use dino/regular motor oil. Period. The turbocharger will cook regular oil into sludge quickly.
> 
> She really should change the oil at 25% on the oil life monitor. Those of us who are geeks about this stuff had our oil analyzed, and the consensus is that somewhere around 25% life remaining on the oil life system or about 7500 miles is the right time to change a full synthetic 5w-30 in the 1.4T. Shorten that up to 50%/5000 miles if using a dealer-supplied semi-synthetic oil. GM set the oil life monitor a little too optimistically, IMO.
> 
> The 1.4T is not a engine that is forgiving of changing the oil whenever the light goes on. It needs the oil changed on schedule with the right oil.


I change mine at 30% on dic or 7500 miles whichever comes first oil analysis told me I could go to 10000 miles.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine did too. 

For most folks, 25%/7500 on full synthetic is a easy to remember metric that is a safe and cost-effective oil change interval.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Mine did too.
> 
> For most folks, 25%/7500 on full synthetic is a easy to remember metric that is a safe and cost-effective oil change interval.


Oh yea 2 to 3 times a year for me.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

xpeacemaker said:


> Well, whatever is in there now, I am going to make sure I put a full synthetic in there next. Likely mobile 1.


get that oil out of there sooner rather then later. you will know whats in it this time and have no worries about your motor.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> get that oil out of there sooner rather then later. you will know whats in it this time and have no worries about your motor.


Yes I did my first oil chang at 1500 miles.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

xpeacemaker said:


> I don't know if the oil used from that shop is dexos 1 oil. If it is, then you should bite your tongue on that last statement. I am not blaming anyone if I use the wrong oil--that is why I am posting here.
> 
> Lastly -- this is my fiance's car, not mine. If I were to leave it up to her, she would not get an oil change til that oil meter falls below 10% (probably on whatever oil the shop puts in there). You have to understand that the majority of Cruze owners are likely not auto enthusiasts and have NO idea what is going on when they drop off their cars for any type of service.
> 
> I'm trying to grab the bull by the horns and take control of the situation.


Most people that I know take their car to the dealer or a shop that knows better than to put in conventional oil. The car requires a Dexos 1 certified oil, which to my understanding is not met by anything less than a synthetic blend oil. I won't speculate as to what the oil change place put in there, but if it was conventional oil, I would be pretty adamant about changing it out ASAP regardless of cost. 



xpeacemaker said:


> Well, whatever is in there now, I am going to make sure I put a full synthetic in there next. Likely mobile 1.


Good to hear. 



xpeacemaker said:


> Local shop near my job is charing $60 for full synthetic by valvoline. DIY = $35 oil + $11 filter + $3.99 drain plug - 20% coupon = $44 + tax
> 
> but then I have to take time to DIY and discard oil. $15 premium might be worth it--even though I'm settling for Valvoline vs Mobile 1.


Where are you located? You can pick up a 5-gallon jug of Mobil 1 full synthetic at WalMart for around $28. At $35, I can buy Royal Purple. Filters on RockAuto.com are fairly inexpensive, and I often buy several of them at a time to distribute the cost of shipping. I would offer that as an alternative. 

Keep in mind that the argument to DIY oil changes or not is not just about cost, but about security. I do not trust anyone to even change my oil. Call me paranoid, but I've seen the mess sloppy technicians leave behind. I've seen drain plugs that I could loosen by hand after they were done, oil that was overfilled by more than a quart, and drain plugs that were tightened to the point of stripping the bolt despite the clear torque specification. I've heard of oil caps being cracked due to over-torquing them, and oil spilled over the turbo heat shield. Heck, we have a recall out for this car due to a small number of sloppy oil changes causing engine fires. I don't even consider the cost savings in changing my own oil; I do it because I want to make sure it is done right.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Kudos to the OP for checking on what his gf is doing to her car. 

If it truly is plain old dino oil being put in a 1.4L Cruze, this will cause major problems, as the heat from the turbo will quickly break down the oil and eventually sludge the engine.

If it is the synthetic blend Dexos approved oil, testing done by other members here has shown it is only good for about 5k miles before beginning to break down. Again, this could cause long term problems if the oil change is being extended out to 10k miles.

A full synthetic Dexos oil would be the preferred oil to use if going by the oil life monitor.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would not recommend it. Especially if you have a General Motors Protection Plan (GMPP) because at any random oil change they can come do an oil sample and if ur running regular conventional oil, yes it will void ur warranty because your not following the manufactures guidelines. Just a friendly tip. I have the gmpp and this oil change starting, and the rest of the oil changes...im getting oil samples taken out before My chevrolet certified service quik lube at my chevy dealer drains it. I hope this helps you and others decisions.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where are you located? You can pick up a 5-gallon jug of Mobil 1 full synthetic at WalMart for around $28. At $35, I can buy Royal Purple. Filters on RockAuto.com are fairly inexpensive, and I often buy several of them at a time to distribute the cost of shipping. I would offer that as an alternative.


I checked the local walmart, they don't carry any dexos 1 certified oil. The closest walmart that does is almost an hour away. I found Mobile 1 Synthetic @ Autozone for $35 for 5L. If I do it, I will likely use this @ 7500 intervals. 

@Rockauto - does it matter which brand I get for the filter? Which one is OEM? How quick/long is shipping?




UpstateNYBill said:


> Kudos to the OP for checking on what his gf is doing to her car.
> 
> If it truly is plain old dino oil being put in a 1.4L Cruze, this will cause major problems, as the heat from the turbo will quickly break down the oil and eventually sludge the engine.
> 
> ...


Thanks... Unfortunately, she really doesn't pay attention to the maintenance of her car at all. Those things are not a priority. It really grinds my gears that she doesn't take it more seriously. 



chevycruze2012 said:


> I would not recommend it. Especially if you have a General Motors Protection Plan (GMPP) because at any random oil change they can come do an oil sample and if ur running regular conventional oil, yes it will void ur warranty because your not following the manufactures guidelines. Just a friendly tip. I have the gmpp and this oil change starting, and the rest of the oil changes...im getting oil samples taken out before My chevrolet certified service quik lube at my chevy dealer drains it. I hope this helps you and others decisions.


She has a warranty through a third party (sold by the Chevy she bought it at). Don't think they're doing that...




I was going to inquire about an engine oil flush (38k) in case she had regular oil in there... but it got me so mad guessing, I called up the shop she takes it to and asked. For the "standard oil change" on a Chevy, they use 76 Oil - Synthetic Blend. Bad news is that it's not listed as a dexos 1 certified oil:
GM dexos information center

Good news is that its at least a synthetic blend. What is the consensus on non dexos1 synethic blends?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dexos 1 certification is expensive. Some oil companies have decided, for whatever reason, to not pay for the certification. These same companies, however, do claim that their oil is Dexos 1 compliant. Whether or not it really is compliant I don't know.


----------

